
Show HN: Neo Website → Sneak Preview - tobiu
https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/dist/production/apps/website/index.html#mainview=blog
======
tobiu
Not fully functional yet (making it responsive is on my todo list).

The website is a neo app as well => mulithreaded => running inside a
webworker.

